

Ask HN: Website for posting and discuss product idea besides HN? - kunqiana

Is there a list of website that allows people to post and discuss new ideas besides HN?
======
mindcrime
I don't know if there's a list or not, but many such sites have appeared here
on HN over the years. Search through the history here and you should find
quite a few. Not sure if they're all still active or not, but it's something
that seems to get launched quite frequently.

------
krapp
fwiw here is a "hacker news for x, which lists a lot of such sites, with
various purposes:
[https://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com/](https://hn4hn4x.herokuapp.com/)

